# csup 8.1 security patches



## gpatrick (Aug 12, 2010)

I use a custom kernel and when I csup source I use RELENG_8_0 so a uname will show 8.0-RELEASE-p3 for example.

I've recently upgraded to 8.1 using a custom kernel and RELENG_8_1 but is there a RELENG_8_1_0 to get security patches?  When I tried that in my sup file it deleted all source.  What would I use to get to 8.1-RELEASE-p1 for example?


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2010)

See: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvs-tags.html

Of course, following RELENG_8_1 doesnâ€™t make a difference when there are no security patches yet.


----------



## gkontos (Aug 12, 2010)

I know that some times it gets confusing. For 8.1-RELEASE you should have:

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_1
```
Regards,

George


----------



## phoenix (Aug 12, 2010)

8.1-RELEASE:  tag=RELENG_8_1_0_RELEASE
8.1 + security fixes:  tag=RELENG_8_1

It's the same pattern for every release:

Release:[cmd=]tag=RELENG_X_Y_Z_RELEASE[/cmd]

Release + security:[cmd=]tag=RELENG_X_Y[/cmd]

-STABLE:[cmd=]tag=RELENG_X[/cmd]

-CURRENT:[cmd=]tag=.[/cmd]


----------

